
Show HN: MyCryptoWiki – A free cryptocurrency coin wiki - hienyimba
https://mycryptowiki.com
======
atticusberg
Definitely agree there is a lack of easily accessible information on coins. I
started putting together [https://www.orc.press](https://www.orc.press) though
my sense is that it's overly technical for most users.

~~~
hienyimba
What a coincidence we're actually working on similar things at the same time

~~~
metalliqaz
Not much of a coincidence at all given how insane everyone went for blockchain
lately.

~~~
hienyimba
I have been around Crypto since 2016. I am surprised no one has done this yet.

~~~
osteele
The Wikipedia cryptocurrency list and the pages that it links to are not bad.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cryptocurrencies](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cryptocurrencies)

------
opk
How come Litecoin, which would be #5 by market capitalisation is missing? Yet
many I've never heard of are included. Has some fan of an alternative deleted
it or something?

~~~
hienyimba
Lol. Highly unlikely.

It would be awesome though if you help the community add Litecoin. That's why
I made it a wiki. So anyone can add missing information. Crypto is so big now
I definitely can't do it all.

------
ibdf
Honestly curious as I only know of a few cryptocurrencies. - \- Are there over
500 types of cryptocurrencies? \- If so, can anything past top 5 even survive
(long term, like a few years?) \- Doesn't the increase in amount of coins
dilutes its own value?

~~~
pdx
This is a common question. I suggest you think of it like stocks on the NYSE
or NASDAQ. Does every IPO decrease the value of the already listed companies?
Just as Comcast and Dish are both television distribution companies that
manage to serve different markets, so to can different coins coexist. This is
especially true when the coins have completely different objectives and are
not just chasing the retail point of sale niche.

~~~
ibdf
Thanks. That makes sense.

------
metalliqaz
After "two months of hard work" the Bitcoin page has only one paragraph?

~~~
hienyimba
That's why I made it a wiki. Cause I definitely can't get all the info myself.
I figured a minimum text would suffice to get other contributions rolling...

------
drdeca
I'd be interested if it also had pages for different technologies used by
multiple cryptocurrencies.

E.g. : a page on PoW, a page on PoS (or possibly multiple pages for the
different versions of PoS), any other similar mechanisms, ERC20, different
styles of handling balances (e.g. Bitcoins UTXOs vs. Ethereum's using a merkle
tree of balances), merkle trees in general, ways of doing anonymous
transactions (e.g. Zksnarks and such), etc.

Edit: I mistakenly called ERC20 EIP20. I have corrected this.

~~~
hienyimba
Would you be so kind as to add them. Thanks. It's a community effort

~~~
drdeca
Ah! Yes, I could try contributing some for that! I wasn't sure whether it fit
with the intended design. If it does, then great!

~~~
hienyimba
Yes it does. The info can then be linked to in the Bitcoin page. Thanks

------
bbrennan
I'm amazed this doesn't already exist. But you're right there's no single
source you can go to for a brief, unbiased description of even the top 50
tokens. If you can get the community going, I think this could be a big help.

Any plans to add live data?

~~~
jashmenn
If you want very brief, I made this Google doc that describes the top ~500
cryptocurrencies in 4 words or less:

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/151E3d26SIRNhXQewq-55...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/151E3d26SIRNhXQewq-55dcvsJ8CEz70pzjCDg-
B_350/edit#gid=1082450401)

~~~
osteele
Yesterday I ran across Nick Young’s visualization of 25 cryptocurrencies by
creation date and use case
[https://imgur.com/YGwn9n9](https://imgur.com/YGwn9n9)

Source:
[https://github.com/nickwb/cryptographic](https://github.com/nickwb/cryptographic)

------
ciocan42
here is an infographic with the history of the popular blockchains by types

[https://github.com/ciocan/Blockchain-
Files/blob/master/the-h...](https://github.com/ciocan/Blockchain-
Files/blob/master/the-history-of-blockchain-infographic.png)

------
lumberjack
How are you going to stop it from becoming inundated with spam and scams?

~~~
hienyimba
It's built with the same software running Wikipedia, with adequate spam
controls. However, the community is what I will rely on as the information
affects all our pockets atm

~~~
tlrobinson
> the information affects all our pockets atm

That's precisely the problem... people will do anything to try to manipulate
their favorite cryptocurrency. It's going to be an uphill battle trying to
keep this unbiased.

~~~
hienyimba
Don't undermine the power of hate in Crypto. A coin much loved is also much
hated. People will do anything to keep it clean from shills.

------
Giorgi
Did you just installed some app at hosting and call that a wiki?

------
pinkyfuse
This is a really great start. I'd love to help.

~~~
hienyimba
Great! Thanks. You can start off by adding any coins you will like to see

------
synthmeat
Honestly? Good job. Also honestly? Why not Wikipedia?

~~~
xacky
Wikipedia's notability policy means that many cryptocurrencies don't get
included, even some major ones. Even Bitcoin was deleted as not notable at one
point.

